# The UK Sugar Glider Registry



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Good afternoon all! Us staff over at http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk have been rather busy over the past few weeks creating something which we hope all sugar glider owners and breeders will utilise: the UK Sugar Glider Registry!

This has been in the pipes a while, but due to the sudden influx of coloured gliders we thought it was important to bring it in now to ensure people know where their gliders have come from and to promote ethical breeding practices. 

*
How to Register Your Glider*

1. If you are a breeder, get your breeders registration code by emailing [email protected]
2. Go to Register Your Glider and fill in the form.
3. TA DA, you are finished. We will get back in contact once we have generated your pedigree and lineage info.

If you have any issues please feel free to email us


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Bump to the top :2thumb:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

what a brill idea, i think this ort of thing should be avalible for most animals


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

bump!


----------

